# Late Season Archery Hunts Available OHIO!!!



## trophyohio (Sep 19, 2014)

Pacconis Trophy Whitetails of Southern Ohio . We have spots available for late season Archery January or 1st week of February . Stands and blinds will be set for hunters over food sources and staging areas on private property . Rooms and food available in Athens ohio and Cabins are available . contact Outfitter







Joseph Pacconi 724 388 0705


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

So you have pics of any successful hunter from this fall?


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Bomba said:


> So you have pics of any successful hunter from this fall?



There's a pattern developing here Bomba. :16suspect


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

QDMAMAN said:


> There's a pattern developing here Bomba. :16suspect


yes there is, That's why I asked


----------



## trophyohio (Sep 19, 2014)

Bomba said:


> So you have pics of any successful hunter from this fall?


Yes check out my Facebook page Joseph Pacconi Washington Pa . many kills and some Michigan hunters too


----------



## trophyohio (Sep 19, 2014)

Bomba said:


> yes there is, That's why I asked


----------



## trophyohio (Sep 19, 2014)

trophyohio said:


> Pacconis Trophy Whitetails of Southern Ohio . We have spots available for late season Archery January or 1st week of February . Stands and blinds will be set for hunters over food sources and staging areas on private property . Rooms and food available in Athens ohio and Cabins are available . contact Outfitter
> View attachment 236867
> Joseph Pacconi 724 388 0705





Bomba said:


> So you have pics of any successful hunter from this fall?


----------



## trophyohio (Sep 19, 2014)

trophyohio said:


> Pacconis Trophy Whitetails of Southern Ohio . We have spots available for late season Archery January or 1st week of February . Stands and blinds will be set for hunters over food sources and staging areas on private property . Rooms and food available in Athens ohio and Cabins are available . contact Outfitter
> View attachment 236867
> Joseph Pacconi 724 388 0705


----------



## trophyohio (Sep 19, 2014)

James Hamilton of Michigan at Pacconis Trophy Whitetails of Southern Ohio with his bow Kill...


trophyohio said:


> Pacconis Trophy Whitetails of Southern Ohio . We have spots available for late season Archery January or 1st week of February . Stands and blinds will be set for hunters over food sources and staging areas on private property . Rooms and food available in Athens ohio and Cabins are available . contact Outfitter
> View attachment 236867
> Joseph Pacconi 724 388 0705





Bomba said:


> So you have pics of any successful hunter from this fall?


----------



## trophyohio (Sep 19, 2014)

Jamea


trophyohio said:


> View attachment 237194
> James Hamilton of Michigan at Pacconis Trophy Whitetails of Southern Ohio with his bow Kill...
> 
> View attachment 237194
> ...


James Hamilton of Michigan James is a prison warden in Michigan got this buck at Pacconis Trophy Whitetails of Southern Ohio this Archery season


----------



## trophyohio (Sep 19, 2014)

Bomba said:


> So you have pics of any successful hunter from this fall?


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Ok i get it. Not sure why u keep posting the same picture 100 times. Nice deer.


----------



## trophyohio (Sep 19, 2014)

Pacconis Trophy Whitetails of Southern Ohio . free Roaming Trophy Whitetail Hunts On Private Properties in Athens Ohio . Stands and blinds will be set for hunters over food sources and staging areas . Cabins also available contact Outfitter Joseph Pacconi 724 388 0705.January and February late season Archery 2017 still available .


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

My wife and I hunted with Joe this past Sept for the Ohio archery opener. We only hunted 3 days due to work commitments, but each of us passed 130-class bucks in that limited time. Joe seemed like a genuinely good guy, and he exceeded my expectations for the hunt. I'd go back.


----------



## copper (Nov 12, 2006)

Do you do muzzle loader hunts


----------



## trophyohio (Sep 19, 2014)

Tom (mich) said:


> My wife and I hunted with Joe this past Sept for the Ohio archery opener. We only hunted 3 days due to work commitments, but each of us passed 130-class bucks in that limited time. Joe seemed like a genuinely good guy, and he exceeded my expectations for the hunt. I'd go back.


Thank you see ya
In 2017 bud!!


----------



## trophyohio (Sep 19, 2014)

copper said:


> Do you do muzzle loader hunts


Sorry muzzleloader is sold out but got late season Archery January or February available. 724 388 0705


----------



## trophyohio (Sep 19, 2014)

Oct Dec Jan Archery hunts available 2017 OHIO deer season ..txt or call Joseph Pacconi 724 388 0705. Cabins also available www.lakehillcabins.com


----------



## trophyohio (Sep 19, 2014)

2017 Hunts still available for Archery season. Contact Joseph Pacconi 724 388 0705 to schedule your Ohio hunt today!!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

What is the cosy


----------



## trophyohio (Sep 19, 2014)

retired dundo said:


> What is the cosy


Contact Joseph Pacconi 724 388 0705 for Ohio hunt info


----------

